# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  verbale assemblea ordinaria Srl unipersonale

## bealavi

mi dite cosa si deve scrivere in un verbale di assemblea ordinaria di approvazione del bilancio per una Srl unipersonale. 
grazie 
Silvia

----------


## studiocontabileab

> mi dite cosa si deve scrivere in un verbale di assemblea ordinaria di approvazione del bilancio per una Srl unipersonale. 
> grazie 
> Silvia

  Lanno 2009 il giorno 28 del mese di maggio alle ore 10:00 presso la sede sociale sita ......................... si è riunita in prima convocazione, lassemblea ordinaria dei soci della società ..........., per discutere e deliberare sul seguente ordine del giorno: 
1.	Presentazione del bilancio al 31.12.2008, lettura della nota integrativa;  
2.	Approvazione del bilancio al 31.12.2008, deliberazione in merito alla destinazione del risultato di esercizio; 
3.	varie ed eventuali. 
Alle ore 10:00, constatata la regolarità della convocazione, lamministratore unico ......... che rappresenta il ..% del capitale sociale, dichiara lassemblea validamente costituita a norma di legge ed atta a deliberare su quanto posto allordine del giorno, ne assume la presidenza a norma di statuto e chiama la sig.ra ................i a svolgere le funzioni di segretaria. 
Sul primo punto posto allordine del giorno il presidente procede con la lettura della nota integrativa e sottopone allassemblea il bilancio consuntivo al 31.12.2008 che si chiude con un utile di esercizio pari a  ....... dopo aver accantonato le imposte di competenza.
Passati alla trattazione del secondo punto allordine del giorno il presidente sottopone allassemblea la proposta di rinviare a nuovo lutile di esercizio e di destinare il 5% a fondo di riserva legale. 
Dopo breve discussione, lassemblea allunanimità delibera di approvare il bilancio di esercizio chiuso al 31.12.2008, di rinviare a nuovo lutile pari a  .......e di destinare il 5% pari a  ....... al fondo di riserva legale. 
Al terzo punto allordine del giorno, nessuno prende la parola, la seduta è tolta alle ore 11:30 previa redazione, lettura e approvazione del presente verbale.

----------


## bealavi

M i t i c o!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pipelly

.... in parole povere: IDDU SA CANTA E IDDU SA SONA!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bealavi

> .... In parole povere: Iddu sa canta e iddu sa sona!!!!!! :d:d:d

  :d:d:d:d:d

----------


## trantor

> Lanno 2009 il giorno 28 del mese di maggio alle ore 10:00 presso la sede sociale sita ......................... si è riunita in prima convocazione, .............................................

   aspetta !
Fammi capire come il 29 maggio ?  RSL Unipersonale  Che motivo può avere per fare lassemblea oltre 30 di aprile? Non mi riferisco ai motivi di malattia o incidenti.
 Poi hai scritto  si è riunita in prima convocazione, prima convocazione nel mese di maggio? Qualcosa mi sfuge.

----------


## studiocontabileab

> aspetta !
> Fammi capire come il 29 maggio ?  RSL Unipersonale  Che motivo può avere per fare lassemblea oltre 30 di aprile? Non mi riferisco ai motivi di malattia o incidenti.
>  Poi hai scritto  si è riunita in prima convocazione, prima convocazione nel mese di maggio? Qualcosa mi sfuge.

  In genere nessun motivo.. per il primo punto
in prima convocazione si riferisce alla validità rispetto alla presenza del quorum legale!
a che siamo in argomento mi sovvviene un dubbio. Ma esiste ancora la differenza tra assemblea ordinaria e straordinaria?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In genere nessun motivo.. per il primo punto
> in prima convocazione si riferisce alla validità rispetto alla presenza del quorum legale!

  Condivido il dubbio dell'utente "trantor": comne fai a fare una prima convocazione a maggio ?
O esiste un verbale cda che determina di usufruire dela proroga al 30/6 (e ci vogliono motivi seri), opure non si può .... L'assembea va convocata entro 120 giorni dal 31/12....     

> a che siamo in argomento mi sovvviene un dubbio. Ma esiste ancora la differenza tra assemblea ordinaria e straordinaria?

  Eccome se esiste !!!

----------


## studiocontabileab

Avete ragione..il 29 maggio si riferisce ad una seconda convocazione, ho fatto un copia e incolla di un modello di verbale non facendo caso alle date che tra l'altro sono fondamentali!
Per Danilo: forse mi sbaglio ma leggevo da qualche parte che forse per le srl svanisce la distinzione tra ordinaria e straordinaria. continuo ad avere quanche dubbio in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per Danilo: forse mi sbaglio ma leggevo da qualche parte che forse per le srl svanisce la distinzione tra ordinaria e straordinaria. continuo ad avere quanche dubbio in merito.

  Quindi non occorre andare più dal notaio per una messa in liquidazione ?

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Quindi non occorre andare più dal notaio per una messa in liquidazione ?

  Faccio riferimento alla riforma societaria D.lgs 6/2003.
La distinzione codicistica tra assemblea ordinaria e straordinaria resta solo per le s.p.a mentre per le s.r.l. scompare, vale a dire che sono entrambe sottoposte allo stesse modalità di convocazione e di delibera ex art. 2479-bis codice civile. 
Occorre di sicuro andare dal notaio ad esempio in caso di modifica dell'atto costitutivo o scioglimento o aumenti di capitale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Faccio riferimento alla riforma societaria D.lgs 6/2003.
> La distinzione codicistica tra assemblea ordinaria e straordinaria resta solo per le s.p.a mentre per le s.r.l. scompare, vale a dire che sono entrambe sottoposte allo stesse modalità di convocazione e di delibera ex art. 2479-bis codice civile. 
> Occorre di sicuro andare dal notaio ad esempio in caso di modifica dell'atto costitutivo o scioglimento o aumenti di capitale.

  Ok, ok, se parlavi di modalità di convocazione, ci siamo !
ciao

----------


## iam

> Lanno 2009 il giorno 28 del mese di maggio alle ore 10:00 presso la sede sociale sita ......................... si è riunita in prima convocazione, lassemblea ordinaria dei soci della società ..........., per discutere e deliberare sul seguente ordine del giorno: 
> 1.	Presentazione del bilancio al 31.12.2008, lettura della nota integrativa;  
> 2.	Approvazione del bilancio al 31.12.2008, deliberazione in merito alla destinazione del risultato di esercizio; 
> 3.	varie ed eventuali. 
> Alle ore 10:00, constatata la regolarità della convocazione, lamministratore unico ......... che rappresenta il ..% del capitale sociale, dichiara lassemblea validamente costituita a norma di legge ed atta a deliberare su quanto posto allordine del giorno, ne assume la presidenza a norma di statuto e chiama la sig.ra ................i a svolgere le funzioni di segretaria. 
> Sul primo punto posto allordine del giorno il presidente procede con la lettura della nota integrativa e sottopone allassemblea il bilancio consuntivo al 31.12.2008 che si chiude con un utile di esercizio pari a  ....... dopo aver accantonato le imposte di competenza.
> Passati alla trattazione del secondo punto allordine del giorno il presidente sottopone allassemblea la proposta di rinviare a nuovo lutile di esercizio e di destinare il 5% a fondo di riserva legale. 
> Dopo breve discussione, lassemblea allunanimità delibera di approvare il bilancio di esercizio chiuso al 31.12.2008, di rinviare a nuovo lutile pari a  .......e di destinare il 5% pari a  ....... al fondo di riserva legale. 
> Al terzo punto allordine del giorno, nessuno prende la parola, la seduta è tolta alle ore 11:30 previa redazione, lettura e approvazione del presente verbale.

  
se la scrivi così scatta subito un Trattamento sanitario per l'unico socio....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## studiocontabileab

ripeto che è solo una bozza..
però purtroppo è anche la realtà: in caso di una srl unipersonale che fai non redigi verbale c.d.a. o dell'organo amministrativo che sia? e verbale assembleare con la convocazione obbligatoria pe i soci/o dello stesso?
anche se sembra strano vanno rispettate tali formalità.

----------


## iam

> ripeto che è solo una bozza..
> però purtroppo è anche la realtà: in caso di una srl unipersonale che fai non redigi verbale c.d.a. o dell'organo amministrativo che sia? e verbale assembleare con la convocazione obbligatoria pe i soci/o dello stesso?
> anche se sembra strano vanno rispettate tali formalità.

  .. :Big Grin:  mi riferivo alla forma..... 
l'atto dovrebbe assumere una forma di Determinazione del socio, non c'è alcuna "assemblea" ( :Big Grin: ) al quale sottoporre un bilancio per l'approvazione.... 
comunque... come mi pare di aver già scritto... ne ho lette di peggiori....
Assemblea di due soci dove si legge "l'assemblea chiama a fungere da Presidente il sig. .....e dopo breve disamina, con l'astensione del presidente, l'assemblea *all'unanimità* ( :Big Grin: ) approva..... 
(se non c'era unanimità in un singolo soggetto.... non vuoi avviarlo a terapia farmacologica?  :Big Grin:

----------


## trantor

> Condivido il dubbio dell'utente "trantor": comne fai a fare una prima convocazione a maggio ?
> O esiste un verbale cda che determina di usufruire dela proroga al 30/6 (e ci vogliono motivi seri), opure non si può .... L'assembea va convocata entro 120 giorni dal 31/12....  
> Eccome se esiste !!!

  da quello che sapevo io , con la riforma per le società coop, e di capitale (2003 ??-2004)non esiste più l'assemblea ordinaria o straordinaria Tutte sono assemblee ...e basta.

----------


## trantor

> Quindi non occorre andare più dal notaio per una messa in liquidazione ?

  Per mettere in liquidazione non si è mai andato dal notaio Si deve  nominare un liquidatore che diventa l'amministratore dellla società srl con tutti i diritti e responsabilità Lui fa i bilanci, convoca le assemblee e poi ,al fine fa il bilancio di chiusura. Dopo di che si va dal notaio per chiudere ( mi sembra) la società.

----------


## Deliese

> Per mettere in liquidazione non si è mai andato dal notaio.

  Mi puoi dare dai il riferimento normativo? Devo liquidare una società e risparmiare qualche soldino non sarebbe male in questo periodo di crisi. Grazie.

----------


## iam

> Per mettere in liquidazione non si è mai andato dal notaio Si deve  nominare un liquidatore che diventa l'amministratore dellla società srl con tutti i diritti e responsabilità Lui fa i bilanci, convoca le assemblee e poi ,al fine fa il bilancio di chiusura. Dopo di che si va dal notaio per chiudere ( mi sembra) la società.

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## iam

> Mi puoi dare dai il riferimento normativo? Devo liquidare una società e risparmiare qualche soldino non sarebbe male in questo periodo di crisi. Grazie.

  te lo do io il riferimento normativo: 
è sicuramente scritto nelle avventure di Pinocchio, II Tomo - Capitolo VI, 4° capoverso.... 
(anche se ci sono talune sentenze della cassazione in senso contrario)   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

In Italia purtroppo non ancora!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi puoi dare dai il riferimento normativo? Devo liquidare una società e risparmiare qualche soldino non sarebbe male in questo periodo di crisi. Grazie.

   

> 

  
Non mi meraviglio più di niente. 
Conosco chi ha ritenuto che, con una semplice raccomandata, fosse possibile estinguere la srl e cancellarla dala CCIAA ........

----------


## trantor

> Mi puoi dare dai il riferimento normativo? Devo liquidare una societ&#224; e risparmiare qualche soldino non sarebbe male in questo periodo di crisi. Grazie.

  CODICE CIVILE
Capo VIII
Scioglimento e liquidazione delle societ&#224; di capitali _...l'assemblea delibera:
a) il numero dei liquidatori e le regole di funzionamento del collegio in caso di pluralit&#224; di liquidatori; 
b) la nomina dei liquidatori, con indicazione di quelli cui spetta la rappresentanza della societ&#224;; 
c) i criteri in base ai quali deve svolgersi la liquidazione; i poteri dei liquidatori,_
............................................  
Art. 2495. 
Cancellazione della societ&#224;.  
Approvato il bilancio finale di liquidazione, i liquidatori devono chiedere la cancellazione della societ&#224; dal registro delle imprese.
....................................... 
Ma con i liquidatori non credo che si risparmia..anzi... prendono anche loro un sacco di soldi per nulla, se la societ&#224; non ha dei debiti o crediti. Di solito tirano a lungo per prendere di pi&#249;.

----------


## trantor

x iam e danilo...
 scusatemi.. oppure non ci capiamo ...oppure ...cosa succede? ...  forse pensate al sciolimento di una srl.....  ma voi siete commercialisti?

----------


## ergo3

> x iam e danilo...
>  scusatemi.. oppure non ci capiamo ...oppure ...cosa succede? ...  forse pensate al sciolimento di una srl.....  ma voi siete commercialisti?

   :EEK!:  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## trantor

> 

   questa è una risposta senza argomenti ?...proprio non capisco
 a te sembra che dico delle cose strane... a me sembra che tu ti meravigli per delle cose molto banale, conosciute da tutti.. dove è lo sbaglio ? Siamo cosi contrastanti che penso che non ci capiamo Non credo che qualcuno di noi è alla quota 100 e l'altro a ....sotto..zero.

----------


## ergo3

La mia pacatezza, ancorch&#232; in una mia consapevole quanto diffusa situazione di anonimato, mi spinge a meravigliarmi del tuo atteggiamento, tralasciando il merito della questione. Dal mio lato anonimo non mi permetterei mai di mettere in dubbio la professionalit&#224;  di chi spende il proprio nome (vedi Dott.Sciuto).
Senza presunzione di schieramento a difesa di chi non ne avrebbe bisogno.

----------


## trantor

> La mia pacatezza, ancorchè in una mia consapevole quanto diffusa situazione di anonimato, mi spinge a meravigliarmi del tuo atteggiamento, tralasciando il merito della questione. Dal mio lato anonimo non mi permetterei mai di mettere in dubbio la professionalità  di chi spende il proprio nome (vedi Dott.Sciuto).
> Senza presunzione di schieramento a difesa di chi non ne avrebbe bisogno.

   anch'io sono meravigliato... cosa significa un nome? come posso sapere che il nome è reale?
 il probelema è di venire con dei argomenti... questo non è un argomento valido... hai un altro ? sono qui ad aspettare...

----------


## iam

> x iam e danilo...
>  scusatemi.. oppure non ci capiamo ...oppure ...cosa succede? ...  forse pensate al sciolimento di una srl.....  ma voi siete commercialisti?

  Ciao Trantor! 
sono certo della tua buona fede, quindi provo a spiegarmi: 
credo che avresti dovuto cercare il riferimento normativo che disciplina quali siano i poteri di delibera dell'assemblea ordinaria (quindi senza notaio) e quali quella dell'assemblea straordinaria (dove sussiste l'obbligo di presenza del notaio), fermo restando che ovviamente sempre di assemblea si tratta....  
Se ti proponi di effettuare tale ricerca tra gli articoli del codice civile troverai senz'altro (a meno che a me non hanno venduto un codice taroccato a porta portese... :Stick Out Tongue: ) che la nomina del (dei) liquidatori avviene in assemblea straordinaria! 
Tutto il resto.... è noia....

----------


## iam

> ... Dal mio lato anonimo non mi permetterei mai di mettere in dubbio la professionalità  di chi spende il proprio nome (vedi Dott.Sciuto).

  .... guarda che Iam è il mio vero nome !!   :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

> .... guarda che Iam è il mio vero nome !!

  Vorrei la certificazione del dott. Sciuto.  :Big Grin:

----------


## trantor

> Ciao Trantor! 
> sono certo della tua buona fede, quindi provo a spiegarmi: 
> Tutto il resto.... &#232; noia....

  perch&#232; sono proprio stupito,ho guardato sul internet... credo che ho capito perch&#233; voi avete altra idea... forse siete da Roma... sul internet vedo che in certi posti le Caqmere di Commercio non accettano senza essere verbalizzato di un notaio... guarda che la nostra societ&#224; (un srl) era socio di una altro srl messo in liquidazione senza dover andare dal notaio. 
In pi&#249;, questo anno , in gennaio, con la Circolare n. 4 &#232; stato  chiarito che
la liquidazione di srl pu&#242; prescindere dall’intervento notarile ma solo se,
contestualmente alla nomina dei liquidatori, i soci non intendano modificare
l’atto costitutivo o i poteri attribuiti ai liquidatori dallo stesso-cosa che succede quasi sempre. 
"Al riguardo la dottrina ha gi&#224; avuto modo di rilevare che il richiamo di cui all’art.
2487 alle sole maggioranze previste per le modificazioni statutarie induca a ritenere, in
assenza di un riferimento al procedimento previsto in genere per queste ultime, “che _l’assemblea dei soci (per le s.r.l.) non debba essere verbalizzata dal notaio_”6. L’ulteriore e
ineccepibile rilievo che “nel sistema della riforma, l’applicabilit&#224; dell’art. 2436 consegue
sempre ad uno specifico richiamo: artt. 2480, 2481, 2487-ter, 2502-bis”7, conduce linearmente
a concludere che nella s.r.l., _venuta meno la distinzione tra assemblea ordinaria e
straordinaria_, nessun adempimento formale &#232; previsto dal legislatore "

----------


## iam

> perchè sono proprio stupito,ho guardato sul internet...

  dì la verità.... Meccanico sei tu?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
hai cambiato nick?  :Confused:  
 sei tornato tra noi finalmente!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## trantor

> dì la verità.... Meccanico sei tu?  
> hai cambiato nick?  
>  sei tornato tra noi finalmente!!!!!

  ?????  ma tu non riesci esprimerti in altro modo? :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> dì la verità.... Meccanico sei tu?  
> hai cambiato nick?  
>  sei tornato tra noi finalmente!!!!!

  Lo sappiamo che ti manca  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Per mettere in liquidazione non si è mai andato dal notaio Si deve  nominare un liquidatore che diventa l'amministratore dellla società srl con tutti i diritti e responsabilità Lui fa i bilanci, convoca le assemblee e poi ,al fine fa il bilancio di chiusura. Dopo di che si va dal notaio per chiudere ( mi sembra) la società.

  In quale Camera di Commercio accettano tale procedura?  :EEK!:

----------


## trantor

> In quale Camera di Commercio accettano tale procedura?

  sono dal nord

----------

